# Removing drywall with asbestos popcorn



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd maybe try #2 on a small scale and see how it goes. I'd use so much water to keep the dust down that I might be wearing scuba gear :biggrin2:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

As long as you observe protocols on both, I don't see that either application will generate more or less friable material. 

If you are more comfortable with option 2, go that route. 

Please make sure you tape and cordon off areas so as to eliminate the fibers migrating into other spaces.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

This is what I heard of asbestos, and I will admit that my knowledge is hearsay. It is that the scare is just a scare, only on asbestos and I am personally certain it applies only to asbestos. I believe lead has effect on nervous system, for example.

It looks like asbestos fibers can ruin your lung, but this is based on the people who worked with/around asbestos for long time. I think the miners and the factory workers, as such. For some time I heard about the asbestos and the recommendations from reasonable people have been that temp workers like diy don't have to be concerned with it and just don't sand/grind/cut materials containing asbestos fibers and breathe it in all day. Asbestos is not a landmine!!!

The texture is probably painted already and the asbestos is already encapsulated in the compound. You can break down the ceiling without worrying about the asbestos in the texture. All other dust is more likely to make you ill, if and only if your health is already compromised, such as smoking. 3M makes a very good organic vapor mask with silicon seal. It is flexible and fits (I wear a large) well. You don't need the organic filter. Use the prefilter and/or buy some dust mask (cheap ones with 2 rubber bands), cut it to fit the prefilter. I prefer this because the disposable does not seal well around my face. Replace every 2-3 hours.


----------



## SPG43 (Jul 17, 2016)

carpdad said:


> This is what I heard of asbestos, and I will admit that my knowledge is hearsay....


NO. Asbestosis is a real threat to your health. When the asbestos is completely encapsulated and not touched there is less chance you'll be breathing much of it in, but once you disturb it or that encapsulation fails, you will release it into your home and you'll be breathing it in for years. Asbestos gets in your lungs and stays there. Not good.
When you tear something like this down, even if you wet it while doing it, the asbestos you don't catch will dry out and float around your house until you breathe it in. Then it's in your lungs forever. Is that worth a few bucks to have it done properly? 
The asbestos removal crews aren't just taking the stuff out, they're taking precautions so that they aren't getting any of the dust anywhere in your house and aren't leaving any of it behind. Everything is wrapped in plastic, HEPA air filters are used to scrub the air while they work, the suits they wear are thrown out before they leave the asbestos remediated part of your house, etc... 
One other issue with the asbestos...if you go to sell or rent this house and don't disclose that there is asbestos there, then you'll be liable for it. If you have it professionally remediated, then you're off the hook. If you do it yourself, you're not. It sucks, but that's the reality of the world we live in.


----------



## chillyinphilly (Jan 30, 2009)

Let me report back to say that we did remove it at the same time as the ceiling drywall (with tons of plastic, PPE, respirators, etc. and in accordance with rules in our jurisdiction as homeowners allowed to do self removal). It was REALLY difficult and I don't recommend it. 

If you are in the same situation at some point, let me offer some advice: 

1) Use some STAPLES as well as tape to secure your plastic to the walls. Once the ceiling is wetted with water and dawn dish detergent, the adhesive on the duct tape will loosen and it isn't good.

2) Do all your scraping first, then remove drywall in separate step. When pulling down wetted popcorn drywall, it will tear the paper and rain down on you.

3) Drywall is heavy, and breathing through a respirator while pulling it down and stuffing it into plastic bags is difficult enough with out #2 above to complicate things.


----------

